# Nice Save



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Need I say more?


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Haha, that was great!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow. I know nothing about the rules, but I take it that if the rider touches the ground they are eliminated? Very tenacious rider! Good for her!


----------



## rider4life422 (Apr 11, 2009)

That was amazing!


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Great save!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

that is one patient horse!!
he got kicked in the gut so many times, but he just stood there


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

that was great my horse would have jigged around saying stop kicking me in the gut crazy lady.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha ha, that's great. What a fabulous horse she has!


----------



## Brochams MIlkyway (May 11, 2009)

wow lolm awesome i no of someone down here at a local show that the opp leg got stusk in the stirrup over the saddle lol lucky for her to the horse just stood there she ended up getting off though but wow nice save lol


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow! That was amazing! I was cheering right along with that crowd! lol

Brochams MIlkyway, could you possibly use better grammar? Your post was incredibly hard to read.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

What incredible strength that rider must have. I would have lost my grip as soon as the horse stopped. Great horse to just stand there through all that.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice Nice save! lol that is awesome


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

If I remember right, that's Karen O'Connor in the video.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

note to self: Rock climbing lessons to improve eventing skillz...


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_HOW?! JUST HOW!? D: Haha!_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

lol hotrun!


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

lol that was great!!!


----------



## welshpony15 (May 20, 2009)

Classic! haha


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Lol that was awesome!
How did she/he do that. I would have just went flying....


----------



## welshpony15 (May 20, 2009)

lots of upper body strength i reckon! I'd be flat on my face too.. XD


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Holy cow that was awesome! What an outstanding horse too, standing patiently waiting for her to get back on. Good job both horse & rider!


----------

